

Reportedly World’s Smallest LCD Screen Created: 0.27 Inches in Diameter - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/07/01/reportedly-worlds-smallest-lcd-screen-created-027-inches-in-diameter/

======
keltecp11
I want.

